# Centigor conversions



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I made my own Centigors from the new marauder horsemen, its a quick and simple conversion that gives cracking results. Well in my opinion anyway, heres a few pics of the beginnings and some of the beast herd ive painted to give you an impression of my colour scheme.


































Beastlord/ wargor









Bray shamen









Beast herd


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Hey Ancient! I haven't seen you around in a while....

That Is a brillinat idea on the centigors! Great job on that/ green stuff looks really good too.
Really like the paint jobs on the models. The metals might be a bit too bright and clean for beastmen but I like them all the same great job!:good:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks bud and fair point but i like the contrast so i think i will keep the metals bright.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

if you've got any spare Beastmen heads (Ungors probably, but Gors could do the job), then I'd imagine that that could set them off proper good. 

From what I can see, both of the colouring, and of the Modelling, they are fantastic. +Rep.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I was considering that but some of the heads of the marauders just look to good not to use, i think the white fur will really tie them in to the army. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Thanks bud and fair point but i like the contrast so i think i will keep the metals bright.


I like it as well. Finally someone with hygeine aware beastmen:biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nicely done Ancient, I am planning to make some centaurs to represent Wild Riders for my woodies rather than fork out for the metal ones. I am pleased to see it is a relatively easy conversion, do you have any hints or tips?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its an easy one, just trim the saddle down and take care to remove the strap from under the horse. Be careful when you add the torso to the horse neck it needs to be high up, ive left the pelvis of the marauder in place, thsi is to get the proportions right. Then tart it up with fur. Fur is one of the easiest things to scult all you need to do is cover the area you need to be furry 1mm ish deep then take your craft knife blade and score short lines in to the GS.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Centigors are painted and a Chariot too.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet work Ancient, can not wait antil I vs them. + rep from me


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

absolutely wonderful work with the greenstuff! Its simple i know, but when you do it, it looks exquisite! :drinks:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Ancient those turned out incredibly well.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys soon i will be creating the centerpiece, a Dragon ogre shaggoth made from a high elf dragon, an ogre and a substantial amount of green stuff.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really impressive Ancient, would it be possible to see a side on shot? I would like to see what you did with the saddle area.


----------

